# The Pipe Smoker�s Ephemeris



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

*The Pipe Smoker's Ephemeris*

In 1964, Tom Dunn founded The Universal Coterie of Pipe Smokers, also known as TUCOPS. TUCOPS was a pipe smokers club, in a sense, and was comprised of pipe smokers from across the the globe. Those interested in joining simply needed to send Tom a note with name address and phone number to join. His communication to the Coterie came through a publication called The Pipe Smokers's Ephemeris. This publication was often referred to as an "irregularly" published quarterly that contained an exhaustive amount of information about pipes and tobacco. Tom Dunn published The Ephemeris until he passed away in 2006.

I have developed a great interest in Tom Dunn and his devoted work in the pipe community. I am attempting to procure a copy/any copy of The Pipe Smoker's Ephemeris. If anyone knows of how I could obtain a copy, please PM me.

Thank you,

Gary


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: The Pipe Smoker's Ephemeris*

I just heard of this publication a short time ago, and I'd love to see some of them. Too bad Mr. Dunn didn't want them reproduced, but that's certainly his right.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: The Pipe Smoker's Ephemeris*

sorry for the old thread bump, I just picked up the first book off of ebay. I cant wait to see it! Anyone else seen this?


----------



## daveinlax (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: The Pipe Smoker's Ephemeris*



snagstangl said:


> Anyone else seen this?


They're out there. I have a loose, bumped retired public library copy. I should upgrade it. It's a early history of pipes as a hobby along with the Sherlockian stuff. Enjoy I find it very difficult reading but there is some good stuff inside. :shock:


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: The Pipe Smoker's Ephemeris*

Dave, maybe you should get yours bound into a book or 3 ring binder to keep it together. being out of print since 2006 its not the cheapest thing to buy.


----------



## daveinlax (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: The Pipe Smoker's Ephemeris*

Mine is Book I but it's just fair condition with all the usual library markings. I believe Book I was reprinted once but it's been out of print longer than 2006. You right, it is still fairly rare find and priced that way. A lot of the time you see them sold at shows as a set. Book II is more interesting with most of the scribes and collectors still in the game. I've heard of one guy who did bind his collection of post Book II issues with matching cover. :nerd:


----------

